
There is no “my” in open source - cpeterso
https://medium.com/@nayafia/there-is-no-my-in-open-source-c3e5555390fa
======
MrTonyD
This aligns with a concept I read recently -- real freedom means that you will
often be restricted in your actions.

When you think about it, that makes sense. Since other people are also free,
it is just reasonable that a community would construct shared values which
would probably imply some restrictions on everyone's actions. So people trying
to justify policy based on their "freedoms" are often being unreasonable.

------
Ezhik
Open source code is a bit like having a child.

It will not always go in the direction you expect, it may even run away from
you to live with somebody else, but it is still your child.

